# Eating A Dozen Eggs Per Day



## soxmuscle (May 3, 2011)

I started my job today. 

I had 5 hard boiled eggs for breakfast with a banana and an orange for breakfast.

I had 3 more and Skippy PB with saltines for lunch.

This was just on a whim in the morning but I think it's what I'm doing to do from now.  

Haha.

- 6 eggs, banana, orange for breakfast.
- 6 eggs, frozen vegetable/potato medley.
- Chipotle burrito bol.

I have a feeling this will be a very good diet for me.  With a protein shake added to it on workout days and likely a healthy snack at night, I really think I could make some good gains like this.  And it's cheap as hell.

936 calories from eggs, 1200 from chipotle, 400 for vegetable/potato medley, 200 for fruit, 500 for protein shake.

Nice amount of cals.

Thoughts?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2011)

Day 2.

Got taken out to lunch and had a salad with blackened chicken which was delicious and healthy, so I didn't eat my lunch.  But today I ate 6 hard boiled eggs on my way to work with a banana and an orange a short while later.  And because they're going to go bad if I don't eat them, I'm planning on eating the other six tonight for dinner which would make a bakers dozen on the day and 21 in the last two days.

I know dietary cholesterol doesn't have anything to do with blood cholesterol but is this okay?

I feel like my diet is going to be incredible now that there is structure in my life.


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

It's only been two days.

It's very possible that you'll get tired of the eggs pretty soon, this is even if you really enjoy the eggs.

Good luck nonetheless


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2011)

I put them in my mouth (thats what she said), chew them (thats what she said), and swallow them (thats what she said) with water.  

I don't have time to eat for pleasure at work.


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

i hear ya


----------



## jagbender (May 5, 2011)

Rob Faigan's Book Natural Hormonal Enhancement  states of a case that a man ate dozens of eggs a day for 25 years and no problems with Cholesterol

I like eggs  but I get horrible smelling gas!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2011)

dont be scared of eggs. I have 4-6 poached eggs for breakfast, and 2 whole eggs with 4 egg whites blended with whey as a preWO meal . . and Im dieting  

I am sick to fkg death of poached eggs, even with blessed tobasco. Best way is to drink them down.


----------



## Marat (May 5, 2011)

When I initially dropped a lot of weight when I was a teenager, I ate about 12 egg whites/5 yolks for breakfast before school. I then ate maybe four or five more egg whites after school with a few yolks. 

I would've killed for a poached egg lol. For whatever reason, I never thought of preparing them differently. 

From my experience, I'd suggest sticking with the hard boiled eggs at work and then preparing a completely different style at home. Another option is to make egg salad. I generally dislike mayo but I like it in the egg salad. It's easy to prepare a bowl of it and then just weigh and take as much as you need. 

You may not experience the same thing, but I was basically gagging/dry heaving before putting them in my mouth after a month or two of eating . Couldnt look at the damned things for at least a year.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2011)

I used to eat 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites (hardboiled), every morning for breakfast back in college. It worked for several months, but after that period I couldn't stand eggs for a while, be careful.

I've been eating a much more pleasant breakfast recently: Greek yogurt with almonds and a bit of sugar.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 5, 2011)

I eat about a dozen eggs a day (scrambled, hard boiled, poached) probably 6 days a week. I have found that Tabasco on boiled eggs makes them easier for me to eat, maybe give it a try.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2011)

werd, seasoning is your friend. Think of Cool-Handed Luke!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> werd, seasoning is your friend. Think of Cool-Handed Luke!


 
Hell yes Captn'

Tabasco makes everything better, eggs, tuna, chicken and rice. 

And I love the Cool-Hand Luke reference, Steve McQueen was a bad ass.


----------



## x~factor (May 5, 2011)

I mix 2 raw eggs over white rice for dinner. Top that, bitches!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 5, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I mix 2 raw eggs with my white rice for dinner sometimes. Top that, bitches!


 
I'd top it with Tababsco!!!


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 5, 2011)

I eat about 12 eggs a day to when I'm at work.  Amazingly I'm still not sick of them yet.


----------



## kyoryoko (May 5, 2011)

Eggs are good stuff. 

I eat them raw over rice too  

but that's only in a mass gain... which I doubt I will be doing for sometime now as I've been screwed in my dieting the past couple months with my wedding coming up... for now... going with the boiled/ scrambled ...


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2011)

Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans as Assessed by Stable Isotope Techniques1,2,3
Pieter Evenepoel, Benny Geypens, Anja Luypaerts, Martin Hiele, Yvo Ghoos4, and Paul Rutgeerts


1 Department of Medicine, Division of Gastroenterology and Gastrointestinal Research Centre, University Hospital Leuven, B-3000 Leuven, Belgium

Next Section
Abstract

Egg proteins contribute substantially to the daily nitrogen allowances in Western countries and are generally considered to be highly digestible. However, information is lacking on the true ileal digestibility of either raw or cooked egg protein. The recent availability of stable isotope–labeled egg protein allowed determination of the true ileal digestibility of egg protein by means of noninvasive tracer techniques. Five ileostomy patients were studied, once after ingestion of a test meal consisting of 25 g of cooked 13C- and 15N-labeled egg protein, and once after ingestion of the same test meal in raw form. Ileal effluents and breath samples were collected at regular intervals after consumption of the test meal and analyzed for 15N- and 13C-content, respectively. The true ileal digestibility of cooked and raw egg protein amounted to 90.9 ± 0.8 and 51.3 ± 9.8%, respectively. A significant negative correlation (r = −0.92, P < 0.001) was found between the 13C-recovery in breath and the recovery of exogenous N in the ileal effluents. In summary, using the 15N-dilution technique we demonstrated that the assimilation of cooked egg protein is efficient, albeit incomplete, and that the true ileal digestibility of egg protein is significantly enhanced by heat-pretreatment. A simple 13C-breath test technique furthermore proved to be a suitable alternative for the evaluation of the true ileal digestibility of egg protein.

http://www.fitflex.com/protein-raw-vs-cooked.html


----------



## sassy69 (May 5, 2011)

When I started prep for my first show in 2000, I thought hard-boiled eggs were the answer to easy & readily available food to carry to work. After 2 days of them, couldnt' look at them anymore. I've stuck w/ scrambled eggs / omelettes since. It might require I reheat eggs at work, but it works fine. Just can't handle lots & repeated consumption of hard-boiled eggs.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

^^^^ great comments from an_ actual_ American!


----------



## dave 236 (May 6, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Hell yes Captn'
> 
> Tabasco makes everything better, eggs, tuna, chicken and rice.
> 
> And I love the Cool-Hand Luke reference, Steve McQueen was a bad ass.


I too love eggs and hot sauce, but to digress, Cool Hand Luke was Paul Newman not Steve McQueen.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

dave 236 said:


> I too love eggs and hot sauce, but to digress, Cool Hand Luke was Paul Newman not Steve McQueen.


 
correct







YouTube Video


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

dave 236 said:


> I too love eggs and hot sauce, but to digress, Cool Hand Luke was Paul Newman not Steve McQueen.


 
Damn that is right, my old age got me on that one.


----------



## dave 236 (May 6, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Damn that is right, my old age got me on that one.


happens to me all the time. LOL Steve McQueen certainly was a badass though. Remember Bullet?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 6, 2011)

dave 236 said:


> happens to me all the time. LOL Steve McQueen certainly was a badass though. Remember Bullet?


 
Yes I do. Some great actors from that era.


----------



## jagbender (May 6, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Classic!


----------



## tommygunz (May 6, 2011)

I  can't reheat at work so I make a bunch  of omelets and freeze them, let them thaw and eat them cold at work, avocado, tomato even 2% cheese sometimes beats the hell out of hard boiled eggs


----------



## msumuscle (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't be able to deal with all those hard boiled eggs.  I do eat a lot of egg whites though while I'm cutting because they have so much volume.  I'm NEVER hungry after a huge plate of egg whites and that's why it helps me so much while cutting.  I might go through 36 egg whites a day.


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

too much cholestorol, go to egg whites


----------



## Runner22 (May 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Rob Faigan's Book Natural Hormonal Enhancement states of a case that a man ate dozens of eggs a day for 25 years and no problems with Cholesterol
> 
> I like eggs but I get horrible smelling gas!


 
That's some gifted genetics...with nearly 200mgs of cholesterol per large egg, I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Built (May 26, 2011)

suppRatings said:


> too much cholestorol, go to egg whites


Care to back this up with some research?



Runner22 said:


> That's some gifted genetics...with nearly 200mgs of cholesterol per large egg, I wouldn't take the chance.


You appear to be misinformed as to the contribution dietary cholesterol makes to your blood lipids. 

My cholesterol was high enough to medicate when I was 33 years old. I brought it DOWN on the Atkins diet, eating butter, eggs and red meat daily. It had been too high on my former low-fat, "whole-grains with everything" diet. It was then I realized I had much to learn about diet.


----------



## cdan19 (May 26, 2011)

Ouch! Built comin in heavy (artillary ref not weight) as usual boys. I love it when she does that. Knowledge is power and Built holds the gold medal in this category. And the response is........ I'll take oops I stand corrected for a 1,000 Alex.


----------



## coachmichelle (May 27, 2011)

Eggs are big part of my diet now. Love them mmm yummy


----------



## feinburgrl (May 27, 2011)

I eat about 4 eggs a day. I guess I'm a light weight.


----------



## Runner22 (May 27, 2011)

Built said:


> Care to back this up with some research?
> 
> 
> You appear to be misinformed as to the contribution dietary cholesterol makes to your blood lipids.
> ...


 
We've already done this dance before, so I won't take it personal and I'm not going to argue.  You are obviously very well informed and contrary to what you think, I know a thing or two about manipulating my body, but can appreciate a different perspective and respect your opinion.

Peace Out!


----------



## Built (May 27, 2011)

All I asked for was some research from that supp guy. So far, no dice. 

How do you manage your cholesterol, runner? You're the one who brought up gifted genetics. I had terrible genetics for cholesterol.


----------



## Runner22 (May 27, 2011)

Built said:


> All I asked for was some research from that supp guy. So far, no dice.
> 
> How do you manage your cholesterol, runner? You're the one who brought up gifted genetics. I had terrible genetics for cholesterol.


 
This may seem overly simple, but I've been following the same basic principles for 20 years and have maintained my cholesterol and triglycerides in a desirable range.  Given the fact that I???m not genetically prone to heart disease and I run, cholesterol in my diet is an afterthought.  That being said, my maintenance fat intake ranges between 10-30% of my total calories and when choosing my proteins, I error on the lower fat choice as a rule of thumb.  I get plenty of cholesterol in the beef, chicken, pork and fish that I eat.  When it comes to eggs, I eat 8 whites a day and save the yolks for a treat on the weekends (never more than 6 a week).  I???ve always approached my diet as a way of life and enjoy eating very simple (like a body builder or performance athlete, but with lots of spices and fresh herbs).  I also enjoy cooking nice meals and don???t hold back.  For me it???s all about ???training??? (fairly strict diet) during the week and a little splurge on the weekends.  I???ve always said, there???s nothing you can do in a day that will destroy all the work you???ve put into the week ??? unless you overdo the alcohol.

Cheers!


----------



## Built (May 27, 2011)

How much fructose do you eat?


----------



## Runner22 (May 27, 2011)

Built said:


> How much fructose do you eat?


 
Hm? Not exactly sure, but I eat 3-4 servings of fruit a day (apples, oranges, peaches, melon, pears, etc). I don't differentiate the macro nutrients in carbs, but rather they are part of an overall carb intake predominately as complex carbs. In my mind, I eat fruits and vegetables for the nutrient/fibrous purpose and as long as I keep them in reason (fruits that is – no limit on veggies) I’m not really concerned other than my total carbohydrate intake. On the other hand, I absolutely choose low or sugar free when eating processed or refined foods.


----------



## Built (May 27, 2011)

The reason I ask is because of how Ancel Keyes' lipid hypothesis was derived. Recall in his "seven countries" study, he proposed that in countries where saturated fat intake was high, so was the incidence of heart disease. He noted an interesting correlation, but never bothered to complete his multiple regression analysis: countries where saturated fat consumption was high also had high sucrose consumption. He ran his regression holding sucrose constant, but never ran the reverse. His incomplete analysis made him a famous and wealthy scientist, but did the world a great deal of harm. 

This is long, and for that I apologize, but believe me it's worth it.

I've watched it three times. Not only did it answer a longstanding question for me (why some low fat and some low carb diets seem to reduce blood lipids and obesity), it forced me to completely rethink the role of insulin. 

Robert H. Lustig, MD, UCSF Professor of Pediatrics in the Division of Endocrinology, explores the damage caused by sugary foods. He argues that fructose (too much) and fiber (not enough) appear to be cornerstones of the obesity epidemic through their effects on insulin. Series: UCSF Mini Medical School for the Public [7/2009] [Health and Medicine] [Show ID: 16717]






YouTube Video


----------



## Runner22 (May 27, 2011)

Built said:


> The reason I ask is because of how Ancel Keyes' lipid hypothesis was derived. Recall in his "seven countries" study, he proposed that in countries where saturated fat intake was high, so was the incidence of heart disease. He noted an interesting correlation, but never bothered to complete his multiple regression analysis: countries where saturated fat consumption was high also had high sucrose consumption. He ran his regression holding sucrose constant, but never ran the reverse. His incomplete analysis made him a famous and wealthy scientist, but did the world a great deal of harm.
> 
> This is long, and for that I apologize, but believe me it's worth it.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds interesting - I'll definately check it out tomorrow and will let you know my thoughts...Time to hit the sack, it's been a long week 

Night!


----------



## andreaus (Jun 4, 2011)

8 egg cheese omelette, throw out half the yokes 50 mins after my post work out shake f...in  A


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 5, 2011)

To toss a monkey wrench into things here, I remember reading that there's something in eggs that inhibits cholesterol uptake from them, so that you don't really get all the cholesterol that's in the yolk. Cholesterol levels aren't a problem for me (steady 175-ish for years), so I didn't research it much further than that.


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Jun 5, 2011)

i eat a lot alot alot of eggs and i hate them already but , what can u do , this is life, do what you dont want


----------



## stepaukas (Jun 5, 2011)

per builts post, the way she's been eating these past few years, i have been eating like this for 55 years.. thank god i had a smart athletic dad that taught me correctly..


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

over kill if you ask me...I eat around half that...


----------



## Clenbut (Jun 11, 2011)

I never count them, i always count the days when i am not able to have eggs.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 12, 2011)

Interesting bit of information I came across (yes, I'm _still_ reading up on eggs and nutrition). Egg whites contain ovomucin ( Ovomucin )

Ovomucin is a trypsin inhibitor.

Trypsin ( Trypsin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) is the enzyme that breaks proteins down into smaller peptides and amino acids that can be absorbed by the intestine.

Ovomucin is denatured by cooking at a temperature high enough to cause the egg white to solidify.

So what's it all mean? It boils down to this: raw egg whites seriously degrade your body's ability to break down, and thus absorb, proteins. Raw eggs don't just have a low bioavailability of their proteins, they also inhibit breakdown and uptake of any other proteins in the digestive system at the same time.

The takeaway? _*ALWAYS*_ cook your egg whites, even if they're pasteurized and powdered, because there are pasteurization methods (e.g. cold pasteurization, or irradiation with ultraviolet, gamma, X-ray energy), that while sufficient to kill microorganisms, might not denature the ovomucin.


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 12, 2011)

Built said:


> Care to back this up with some research?
> 
> 
> You appear to be misinformed as to the contribution dietary cholesterol makes to your blood lipids.
> ...



I'm with built.  Also, cut your carbs and watch your triglycerides drop. Triglycerides are a better indicator of cardiovascular risk. Pretty much the bulk of what we have been fed about cholesterol and cholesterol medications holds little water as long as your HDL doesn't get to low.


----------

